# Gotta keep her happy



## myownidaho (Feb 14, 2017)

I like to keep the missus happy on Valentine's Day. It's one in the bank! This year it was seared scallops and prawns on a bed of asparagus and morel risotto.

Sweat leeks and morels in butter and EVOO. Add the rice and toast it for a couple of minutes.













IMG_2478.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Feb 14, 2017


















IMG_2479.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Feb 14, 2017






Saffron soaking in wine and hot chicken stock.













IMG_2480.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Feb 14, 2017


















IMG_2481.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Feb 14, 2017






As it gets to the end, add the asparagus. Butter and Parmesan are stirred in when it's finished.













IMG_2482.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Feb 14, 2017






Seared scallops and prawns go on top.













IMG_2483.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Feb 14, 2017






Money shot.













IMG_2484.JPG



__ myownidaho
__ Feb 14, 2017






Happy wife equals happy life. [emoji]128120[/emoji]


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 15, 2017)

It looks absolutely delicious!

Great job!








Al


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Feb 15, 2017)

Now that's a plate to be proud of.

Shame I can't get my wife to eat scallops or prawns 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Happy Smokin'

Mike


----------



## myownidaho (Feb 15, 2017)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 15, 2017)

It's always a nice meal when seafood is involved!


----------



## disco (Feb 15, 2017)

Looks great!

Disco


----------



## myownidaho (Feb 15, 2017)

Thanks CB! Thanks Disco! The leftover risotto, sans seafood, made for a great lunch today.


----------



## mike5051 (Feb 15, 2017)

Awesome plate!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Mike


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 16, 2017)

That looks great!!!! Great recipe and presentation.....


----------



## myownidaho (Feb 16, 2017)

Thanks, Mike! Thanks, AB!


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 16, 2017)

Killer meal,  MOI.  Haven't yet mastered the risotto.  Point.


----------



## myownidaho (Feb 16, 2017)

Thanks for the point, gr0uch0! Along with many other dishes, you can tell that the pot I use has had many batches of risotto in it over the years. There definitely was a learning curve.


----------



## bellaru (Feb 16, 2017)

That looks great! I'm sure you made her day.


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 16, 2017)

Love risotto.... But yeah it can be challenging cooking it at times..... But it's worth it when it works out right. Gotta say Point for sure.....


----------



## myownidaho (Feb 16, 2017)

Thanks, gentleman! I was cooking French and Italian years before I got into smoking things. 

Interestingly enough, one of the most difficult things I find cooking correctly and consistently is a grilling a steak.


----------



## gr0uch0 (Feb 16, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> Thanks, gentleman! I was cooking French and Italian years before I got into smoking things.
> 
> Interestingly enough, one of the most difficult things I find cooking correctly and consistently is a grilling a steak.


Ever done the hand test, checking the base of your thumb for doneness texture of a steak?  Pretty darned accurate without poking a hole in the meat for a thermometer.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 16, 2017)

ptcruiserguy said:


> Now that's a plate to be proud of.
> 
> Shame I can't get my wife to eat scallops or prawns
> 
> ...


Maybe you could substitute mountain oysters.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 16, 2017)

great looking meal for your lady  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





got to keep the home fire going.

Warren


----------



## b-one (Feb 16, 2017)

Tasty looking plate,nice sear on the scallops!


----------



## myownidaho (Feb 16, 2017)

gr0uch0 said:


> Ever done the hand test, checking the base of your thumb for doneness texture of a steak?  Pretty darned accurate without poking a hole in the meat for a thermometer.



Yeah, that's the method I use. My issue is grilling is it's the only time I'm moving between the kitchen and outside as I'm putting dinner together. I tend to time everything to come together at the same time. When it's all right in front of me, it's not an issue. As a result, I tend to pull the meat too soon because I don't want to overcook it, or I get caught up inside and leave it on too long. I've gotten much better at it! Crap, gotta go flip the flat iron...


----------



## myownidaho (Feb 16, 2017)

HalfSmoked said:


> :yahoo: great looking meal for your lady  :points1: got to keep the home fire going.
> 
> Warren






b-one said:


> Tasty looking plate,nice sear on the scallops!



Thanks, guys! 

I like doing scallops. I can do them last minute and plate everything else while they're searing.


----------



## masondixon (Feb 19, 2017)

Those are some nice looking scallops.:points:


----------



## myownidaho (Feb 19, 2017)

Thanks, MD! We love 'em.


----------

